

Stephen King's National Book Award Acceptance Speech (2003) - mcantor
http://www.nationalbook.org/nbaacceptspeech_sking.html

======
sutro
Hemingway's Nobel Acceptance:
[http://moderndayscribe.wordpress.com/2009/09/21/nobel-
speech...](http://moderndayscribe.wordpress.com/2009/09/21/nobel-speech-
ernest-hemingway/)

------
wglb
Keep up your dream. With support like he got, that can help.

